# Help needed



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I got a coyote tuesday and flesh the red membrane off the back and some of the belly but it is still leaking grease and it has had a fan on it since tuesday. The temp. it is drying at is about 35 F. How long will it take to quit leaking grease? What will help speed up the drying process?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

more heat and dry heat. it'll suck the moisture right out of it. Did you flesh the entire coyote or just through the back? you need to do the entire coyote.

but the key is dry heat and air movement.

xdeano


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

On the back I fleshed from the ears to the tail. On the underside I got most of what would come off, but the belly is pratically dry. Also is it possible to flesh too deep and damage the fur. If it is how can I avoid this?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yes you can over flesh, it'll pull the hair buds throught the skin and it'll look kind of funny. when they go to tan it the hair may fall out. It's hard to explain how to do it right with words. Just get the majority of the crap off and put it on a stretcher skin out for an hour or so, until it isn't tacky any more then flip it around so fur is out and pin it down and let it dry. A tip on telling how dry it is, is if you can pinch the nose, it isn't done. If the nose smells, it isn't done. so what you're looking for is a hard as a rock nose that has no smell. Then it's done, do another.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

At 35 degrees itll take about ten days to dry. And id leave it on longer just to be sure.

I do beaver in my garage this time of year (unheated) and it takes seven days to dry at around 40 degrees. And they're flat, so lots more air contact with the leather side.

If your going to tan it, id just rub the leather side down thoroughly with salt, let it salt cure till its stiff as a board, than send it in.


----------

